# Bild Vektorisieren



## FmK123 (18. Januar 2008)

Hey Leute,
Ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr mein Logo vektoriesiert
Logo


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Januar 2008)

Morgen,

http://vectormagic.stanford.edu/ macht das sehr gerne für dich .


----------



## Zinken (18. Januar 2008)

Diese Form solltest Du auch selbst mit Inkscape (Freeware) innerhalb von 2 Minuten hinbekommen.


----------



## Roman-studios (20. Januar 2008)

Hier nimm das is für dich...

Anhang anzeigen Logo.zip


----------

